# How much should one pay for a used IWC Mark XVI?



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

And on a more general note how much of a discount in general?

I.e. this person is selling it for 3275

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-iwc-mark-xvi-black-dial-39mm-strap-643390.html

Which seems incredibly high, when I could just get it online for cheaper here IWC

So what is a fair price for a used Mark XVI? 2500? 2000? Or is the answer it varies?


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

As of late... That is what the fair market value is. Too high imo.

I would pay up to $3,300 if was pre-owned AND on a bracelet. No higher though.


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

dbfinley said:


> Which seems incredibly high, when I could just get it online for cheaper here IWC


I looked at this link. It is outdated. The retail price is now $4,100, not $3,500. Also, I looked on the current website that is referenced, and they no longer list any IWC watches.

Most of the gray dealers I looked at were in the $3,800 range, so it seemed like a reasonable price to me. If you look around you might be able to find a cheaper one, but perhaps older & not still under warranty.


----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah interesting, sorry didn't mean to call you out. I really like the watch and am looking to start with my collection with a chrono and a pilot, but 3.2k is too rich for me. I'll have to keep looking in case some more deals like this one

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-iwc-mark-xvi-pilot-425779.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-iwc-mark-xvi-584513.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-iwc-mark-xvi-3255-01-bnib-08-16-2010-a-445274.html

I've just got to have a laser eye to pick one up for $2.2k, but with the rate these things keep coming up for sale I'm sure I'll get one eventually.


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

If you keep your eyes open you might be able to find a Mark XVI for $2800 range. The other links are too old to be relevant...IWC has raised their prices twice & cut dealer margins since 2010. Problem is the watch has been discontinued & the Mark XVII replacement is not only a disappointment, it looks like its going to retail for around $500 more. 

I may have to hold out for 1 more price cut but I suspect I'll get close to my asking price if I decide to let it go. I'm actually just trying to get back close to what I paid for it (for a change).


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

...


----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah here's one that went recently for 2100$

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-iwc-mark-xvi-569453.html

So yeah norcalguy I'm with you anything over $2700, seems to be a rip off. I'll keep looking. If only I had known about this site back in July!


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

Disagree strongly that anything over $2700 for this watch is a rip off. The watch in question was from August, 2011, is a complete set in excellent condition & is still under IWC manufacturer's warranty. Doubt you'll find a similar watch for under $3K unless its a very motivated seller. Not the case here.

Now, Mark XVI was introduced in 2002, so there are obviously up to 10 years older versions floating around. Subtract value for an older watch or in more beat up condition. Subtract value for no box or papers. Subtract value for no warranty. ETA movements frequently need service around the 5-6 year mark, which depending on where you go can cost around $400...suddenly your $2700 watch has cost you over $3K. 

So, throw around whatever prices you want, but I prefer to make apples-to-apples comparisons when comparing the value of different watches.


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

withdrawn...sorry for the mistake


----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

August 15th, 2011 sold, so unless my math really sucks that less than 6 months ago, nice try though. And the poster said he bought the watch in 2011.


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

Hopefully the IWC fairy comes soon and grants the OP his wish for a sub-market value Mark XVI!


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

...


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

norcalguy said:


> The very nature of the OP's original question is going to produce anecdotal responses.
> 
> How much "should" one pay is subjective in every way that I can imagine.


Agree totally. I just resent the allegation that I'm trying to rip people off (even if the comment is from a newbie who clearly doesn't understand the watch market). I have a list of about 15 references who I've dealt with who would tell you otherwise. I appreciate that WUS is lenient, but on other watch forums this kind of B.S. gets you banned.

By the way the watch is on hold pending funds.


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

...


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

norcalguy said:


> So with that assumption, the question then becomes how much do I want to pay for a used but excellent watch vs. buying new outright.


Interesting formula. We'll see what happens to the Mark XVI price now that its been discontinued. Once the existing stock has been depleted I suspect there won't be too many more $2,200 deals to be had.


----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

p_mcgee said:


> Interesting formula. We'll see what happens to the Mark XVI price now that its been discontinued. Once the existing stock has been depleted I suspect there won't be too many more $2,200 deals to be had.


Perhaps, but I'm not sure considering you can get a used Mark XV for 2k on this forum right now. So I'm not sure if discontinued really adds that much. Anyway good luck with your sale, hope the funds go through. It's a nice watch just that price is too high for me imo, clearly not for someone else.


----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

So is this one a fake? Any experiences with watches on ebay?

IWC Shaffhausen Mark XVI Automatic Date Steel Mens Black Dial Watch | eBay

I'm tempted to bid/ buy this one, but am wary since there are no papers


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

FYI, calling out a fellow member's current FS post is really bad form. He listed the watch for what he thinks its worth. Let it be. 

As others have stated, there are many variables comprising the sale price of a watch. The seller shouldn't have to defend his reasons here. If you're offering to buy the watch, that's a different story. However, that discussion should be had via PM, not in the forum.


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

Go for it, bid on the Romanian watch. Alternately there is a cheapie from a Mexican seller on the bay and another from someone with a feedback score around 3. All solid investments, I'm sure of it.


----------



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

after i almost got scammed here before, someone taught me, buy the seller not the watch. better keep that in mind dbfinley when purchasing something. as for p_mcgee, goodluck on your sale.


----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

hdms said:


> after i almost got scammed here before, someone taught me, buy the seller not the watch. better keep that in mind dbfinley when purchasing something. as for p_mcgee, goodluck on your sale.


Yeah I know, I think I'll pass on the romanian one  It's just a bit difficult without an AD within 6 hours of me, and shelling out 3k, for a watch that runs pretty small, and probably will be too small for my wrists.


----------



## deano65 (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried this but found it far, far too small to justify.

Lovely watch though.


----------



## deano65 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

Deano what size wrists do you have?


----------



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

dbfinley, don't buy a watch just because of the price. Buy it because that is the one you like. It will be with you for a long time, not unless you love to flip watches, then you can go cheap. But if you plan to keep it and use it, get a good one, not a cheap one. I started looking for a watch with a 1k budget here in WUS and ended up getting a 3714 brand new from an AD. It was a long way and a price difference of 7k. lol But I know I would keep this watch forever and pass it on so it will be worth it in the end.  good luck on your search. it will be fun!!


----------



## deano65 (Jan 30, 2012)

dbfinley said:


> Deano what size wrists do you have?


Large 

Being use to a Big Pilot, everything else seems small.


----------



## norcalguy (Aug 7, 2010)

ReXTless said:


> FYI, calling out a fellow member's current FS post is really bad form. He listed the watch for what he thinks its worth. Let it be.


I do agree with this 100%.

I am dropping my posts since I didn't realize this was a "call out" and certainly don't want anyone to think I am trying to endorse the behavior with my responses. I firmly believe in seller / buyer independence and being at both ends of transactions both on WUS and elsewhere, I can empathize with both parties.

Please take it to PM next time!


----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

norcalguy said:


> I do agree with this 100%.
> 
> I am dropping my posts since I didn't realize this was a "call out" and certainly don't want anyone to think I am trying to endorse the behavior with my responses. I firmly believe in seller / buyer independence and being at both ends of transactions both on WUS and elsewhere, I can empathize with both parties.
> 
> Please take it to PM next time!


Sorry I will do. I shouldn't have mentioned that post in particular. It really was a more, what sort of discount should I expect type post. To the person mentioned, my bad, hope you get your $3200 or above for this watch.


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

I admit I got annoyed by this, but no big deal...appreciate the free publicity. Now that I found a buyer I'm having 2nd thoughts about selling it anyway. I know its gonna be impossible to find one in this condition in a years time. I guess I could always call the watch shops down in Romania.


----------



## Jidonsu (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, let's put it this way. You can buy a BNIB one for 3300.

WatchNet: Trading Post: FS BNIB IWC Mark XVI IW3255-01

Used on strap should be closer to 2500 or so.

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=5901064&rid=0

The IWC price increases hasn't affected the used prices too much yet.


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Please close the thread, calling out fellow members on the forum is just not right. Let the seller sell, it's up to him how much he sets the price, and let the buyer buy when or if he feels the deal is right. If everyone did this everytime they thought a price was high nothing would get sold and there would be lots of arguments. Use the PM system not the forum for this type of thing.


----------



## dbfinley (Dec 28, 2011)

Jidonsu said:


> Well, let's put it this way. You can buy a BNIB one for 3300.
> 
> WatchNet: Trading Post: FS BNIB IWC Mark XVI IW3255-01
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Jidonsu. Any other good sites to look at used watches? I've heard of Chrono 24, but their prices seem a bit hig.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Past private sales isn't really the end all be all value indicator. I mean the motivation of the buyer and seller is different in each transaction. 

At the end of the day I think the asking price in question was well within reason considering the condition and age of the watch.


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

Did the OP ever find the Mark XVI deal he was looking for?


----------

